# Old Age/Senior Citizens Homes in Cairo



## Tino

Do you know of any that are good and reasonably priced? I am making a small financial contribution to help an Egyptian friend find a home for his elderly mother.
He has already seen a couple, they weren't good!! I know most of you guys are expats with parents back home .. still, no harm in asking.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi and welcome to the forum

I would be very surprised if there was such a thing as homes for the elderly, it is expected that you look after your parents here, you take them into your own home.
Anyone I have known with elderly parents have always just had a maid in to help with the parents.. at a very low cost.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahhh am I right then and there are no nursing homes as such?


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahhh am I right then and there are no nursing homes as such?


Well, you're partially right, it is expected to be lookin' after the parents in here, and that's what happens in most cases, but there are lots of homes for the elderly in Cairo and in many other cities, the trouble is that it's hard to locate them, and it's harder to get a spot in the good ones!

The only thing I can suggest at the moment would be checking with hospitals (Private ones), churches, or mosques in the area, they sure can provide more info about that.

Good luck!


----------



## Tino

Thanks for keeping the thread alive, Maiden. 

One nursing home has been found, but it is more for a short term stay (to recuperate from an illness), rather than the permanent home we're looking for.

Good advice, DeadGuy, I'll take it on board, thank you.


----------

